# PX4 Storm full size .40 w/CPII treatment



## yomny (Mar 30, 2013)

I recently got back my px4 storm's slide and barrel which i sent to CCR for their CPII treatment. I have to be honest i was a bit skeptical about them simply because they weren't a big company like robar but man was i mistaken. The quality is top notch, their turn around service was(including my shipment time) two 1/2 weeks total till i had the parts in my door step, this is simply awesome. The cpII has a stainless look with a very very slight hue of gold, maybe its just my eyes. The treatment feels so so silky smooth, as if it had a very thin wax film, this is definitely worth every penny. The cost was, including return shipment fee a total of $130 for my full size slide and barrel. I really would love to do this to all my guns, if it actually complimented them all. Sorry about the composition of the pics, i really used to be more creative with photography.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks good! :smt023


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Ditto on that, looks like a top tier job for sure. :smt083


----------



## yomny (Mar 30, 2013)

Certainly feels like it when running my fingers by it. Thanks :smt023


----------

